# fixed/ss wheels - why deep v?



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

i'm looking at converting a 1980s road bike with horizontal dropouts short into a fixed.

rather than re-using the rear wheel i thought i'd get a ss specific rear wheel. the only "reasonable" (as in price) are deep v... why deep v? any box rims or shallow v wheel sets available?


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

A deep V rim will be stiffer and more robust. You can for sure get them with a box section rim. Where are you looking that you can't find them at the same price?


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> i'm looking at converting a 1980s road bike with horizontal dropouts short into a fixed.
> 
> rather than re-using the rear wheel i thought i'd get a ss specific rear wheel. the only "reasonable" (as in price) are deep v... why deep v? any box rims or shallow v wheel sets available?


Hipsters in 2006-2007 liked the deep rims for the bling factor. This is the one and only reason. The sellers just adapted to the fixie crowd, but with a huge lag. 

But you still should find wheels with low profile rims. The halo aerotrack come to my mind. I build my own fixed wheels using open pro rims and miche hubs.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> i'm looking at converting a 1980s road bike with horizontal dropouts short into a fixed.
> 
> rather than re-using the rear wheel i thought i'd get a ss specific rear wheel. the only "reasonable" (as in price) are deep v... why deep v? any box rims or shallow v wheel sets available?


Check out Sun rims..My favorite budget wheelset

SUN M13 TRACK WHEELSET with Formula sealed hubs 32H 700 | eBay


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Not sure if $100 for one wheel (+$8 for 126 mm spacing) is reasonable for you, but these are holding up well on my bike. In comparison to other fixed wheels, they're light. Only 20 mm deep.
Wabi Cycles fixed gear wheels


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

wim said:


> Not sure if $100 for one wheel (+$8 for 126 mm spacing) is reasonable for you, but these are holding up well on my bike. In comparison to other fixed wheels, they're light. Only 20 mm deep.
> Wabi Cycles fixed gear wheels


I like the wheels that came with the Wabi.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I am not cool enough for deep v's.


Plus, they look kind of lame on a nive bike.

I am going with Daves suggestion. Suns.
I like the Salsa rims also.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

*must be an Australian thing...*

it seems we must be behind the curve even more!

ebay sellers and most LBSs here are selling pre-made deep v rims.

thanks for the suggestions, and Dave those sun rims look great yet i think the freight to Australia would kill the deal!

yet i did find a set of alex da-16 rims laced to quando hubs. what are these hubs like? now i can't engelbert humperdinck tunes out of my head...


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

the alex rims are ok. don't get mired down in deep-v trends.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

David Loving said:


> the alex rims are ok. don't get mired down in deep-v trends.


Unless you get some nice, light rims with a deep-v profile like the Kinlin XR300...
I'll take my own fixie as an example, as its wheels are built around BicycleWheelWarehouse's "pure SL" rims. They a 27mm profile and weigh 440 grams per rim. The wheels are light and stiff, what's not to like?

However, most deep-v's seem to weigh around 550 grams per rim... Wheels made with them are stiff, but at that weight they'd better be!!!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

deep v's are pimpin... more sidewall area for crazy colors and designs


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

those rims are mighty perty! yet not my thing... probably also pretty heavy, as in weight, not like "hey man, heavy rims dude!"


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

*re-use the existing wheel...*

... so if i was to re-use the existing wheel set, how difficult is it to get a straight chain line? is it just a matter of placin spacers on either side of the cog? the existing hub is a shimano 600 7 speed.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Deep vs are strong enough for wheelies, bunnyhops, or whatever the newest hip fixed gear trick is. They also come in 1,000,000 colors which the hipsters love. They also look sporty.

520g per rim is too hard for me to swallow. Ill take a pair of open pros any day for city wheels. But that wont get me street cred.... Neither will my brakes or helmet I guess...


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

so i've decided to keep the road wheelset that is on my bike and use an existing cog for one simple reason... one of the two LBSs near me rocks!

i went to the first LBS to buy a chain tool... i couldn't find mine and i'm sure having more than one won't hurt. this LBS is the "premium" store, selling highend road bikes and mountain bikes. anyway, went in, asked for them, was told they were on the backshelf whilst the sales guy sat behind the counter downloading songs onto his iPod. When I left without buying anything, he asked why, i said "i'm looking for a campagnolo chain tool, you only have shimano", he replied "no worries!"

so went to the second LBS, the smaller of the two selling mid-range bicycles and the odd high end machine. the store was about to close yet the salesman cheerfully let me in to browse, reminding me to take my time. i asked him what i needed, he got the three he had and explained the pros and cons and the price. i explained i needed it to trim a chain for a single speed i'm building out of an old road bike...

he then asked me if i needed shorter chain bolts... he then asked me if my rear wheel was cassette or freehub... when i replied "yes, i need shorter chain bolts" and "my rear wheel is cassette" he proceeded out the back and returned with a big parts box... he said i could help myself to whatever i needed from there in return for a gold coin donation to their coffee fund!

i walked out the store with a chain tool, 5 shorter chain bolts, a handful of spacers for the rear hub some of which look to be from a spacing kit, a riser handlebar, two grips and two brake levers all for $50! the chain tool was $15...

so, the build will start tomorrow... i really want to do it tonight yet my girlfriend wants to go for a pedal so it will have to wait.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

fashion before function, as always with everything.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Special Eyes said:


> fashion before function, as always with everything.


You know one brakeless hipster told me once? 

I was giving him a hard time about not having brakes. 

And he said, "Its not too dangerous man, I just dont ride my bike fast enough to get into trouble"


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Check out Sun rims..My favorite budget wheelset
> 
> SUN M13 TRACK WHEELSET with Formula sealed hubs 32H 700 | eBay


Got two sets of those from J&B. Considering those come from Florida where J&B is located, I don't doubt they're from the same supplier. Couldn't be happier. Super durable, light, and a great "old school" look.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

*is the chainline straight?*

rather than start a new thread, thought i'd hijack my own... if the mods believe this incorrect i'm sorry.

i've finished my build, taken the singlespeed for a spin, yet unsure if the chainline is straight... if not, does it need to move in or out?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It looks right to me.....


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> rather than start a new thread, thought i'd hijack my own... if the mods believe this incorrect i'm sorry.
> 
> i've finished my build, taken the singlespeed for a spin, yet unsure if the chainline is straight... if not, does it need to move in or out?


Look straight enough. Take your chain off the ring and cog and put a yardstick flat on the chainring aiming at the cog. Look and see if they are in line. A few mms is okay but closer=better obviously.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

Sheepo said:


> ... put a yardstick flat on the chainring aiming at the cog...


thanks Sheepo... and you sound like me Father, who still uses imperial units of measure even though we went metric in 1966!


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> thanks Sheepo... and you sound like me Father, who still uses imperial units of measure even though we went metric in 1966!


Where are you from? Do you have metersticks? :idea: Thats just weird...


----------



## INOX NYC (Dec 31, 2011)

Supposed to be more sturdy but I think most people just like how they look.


----------

